# Subs needed in MD Baltimore County



## snow wolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Subcontractors needed for Timonium, Owings Mills and the Pikesville area.
Contact me at 443-250-8684 or email [email protected]
Pay within 7 days of plow event.


----------



## throughthestorm (Sep 27, 2006)

Might be interested, I have a 2002 350td, 9ft boss(with wings), and 8 foot spreader

Paul 443-807-0450


----------

